# advise on which island to live :-)



## Blondieashton (Apr 8, 2012)

Hi everyone,

My husband and i are desperate for a new life abroad. So far we have been researching cyprus but now we have decided to look at other areas. The other choicess could be the canaries or Mallorca.

We have a cleaning business in the uk and will hopefully keep this running so we can take a small wage from it, but we would need to either set up a new business where we decide to live or by a business.

Do you think to buy an exsisting business is the best way to go ?
What are the living costs like on the islands, we would have to rent somewhere.

Any information and what other peoples experiences are would be amazing:clap2:


----------



## Sirtravelot (Jul 20, 2011)

I personally am also interested in Mallorca and have done some research on it.

As far as business go, I can't help you much, sorry. You'd have to pay an autonomo fee, which costs over 250 euros a month, even if you have no turnover (Welcome to Spain!!).

But in general, Mallorca is more expensive than the mainland. I'd check out the website Numbeo and compare Mallorca with the city you are living in.

Property on the western side of the island is more expensive than the eastern side. I also think that, generally, the west has more foreigners and the east is more Spanish. Also, it's quite likely that the Island will be rainier and windier in the winter months.

Buying property is going to be dearer on the island than on the mainland, so let's say, the money you pay for a nice 4 bedroom villa with a pool on the Costa Blanca will only get you a 2-3 bedroom apartment on Mallorca. Renting is also more expensive, so you're going to find a similar trend as house prices. Check out kyero.com for more information. 

I hope someone else on this forum can give more information!


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

The Canaries are cheaper the climate is better. Property is however more expensive.


----------



## 111KAB (Aug 3, 2012)

Can only speak for Mallorca - cleaning/laundry businesses are plentiful in the tourist resorts and like the tourist industry on the Island summer is hellish busy and winter very quiet. The normal changeover day is Saturday for the villa/apartment lettings so this is a particularly busy day although given the flexibility of scheduled flights from the UK/Germany changeover days are not so rigid but local restaurants out here still consider Friday as the last supper night. We are in the North of the Island which is probably the most expensive area to buy in and is very popular with the Brits ~ probably the most popular part of the Island. All the large cleaning/laundry firms here are, as far as I am aware, Spanish owned and they generally cater for the private villa/apartment lettings as all the major hotels seem to have their own laundry facilities. Generally things are more expensive here that on the mainland but not by a vast amount however prices in the tourist resorts tend to be higher than say inland. Long term lets are readily available as some owners prefer the security of say 6/12 months tenure to the weekly booking market and the changeover days. A good 2 bed, air con, pool apartment will work out at say 750€ per week in the summer months whereas take a six month let on the same apartment and you will get it around the same figure per month. Can get cold here in the winter (still warmer than UK!) and other than Palma the Island is seasonal other that the fact it has become bikers paradise over the past few years. The letting market really wakes up at Easter and goes back to sleep in September with February and October half terms proving a bit of an exception.
Also an advantage we do have over Cyprus (both Islands obviously have their good/bad points) is the availability and cost of flights back to the UK.


----------



## Blondieashton (Apr 8, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your relpys 

Mallorca sounds lovely but think its going to be expensive to live and run a business, rent costs are alot higher than we had hoped :-(

So think we will look at the canaries as a little cheaper and all year round trade.

We have been looking at other businesses for sale and believe now we want to get away from the cleaning industry and maybe buy a small supermarket or just something different to what we do in the UK.

Just want to say that everyone seems very friendly on here and there to help, we have been on another forum about Cyprus and they just wanted to put us of going and saying that a lot of people turn to drink cos its so bad over there !!

I know things are never easy when moving and starting a business but believe if you have a positive outlook and do your research anything is possible :clap2:


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Blondieashton said:


> Thank you everyone for your relpys
> 
> Mallorca sounds lovely but think its going to be expensive to live and run a business, rent costs are alot higher than we had hoped :-(
> 
> ...


I don't know about Cyprus but if anyone tells you things are bad in Spain they're not being 'negative', they are telling the truth.

This isn't a good time to start a business in mainland Spain, certainly not on the CdS. Unemployment is now at 34% here and many established businesses have closed.

Unfortunately, research and a positive outlook aren't enough to survive on although I guess it helps to be cheerful and might keep you off the drink.

The best thing to do is, as you say, visit and research. If you have nothing to lose, you could give it a try. After all, you will still have your UK business to go back to.
But the depth of the crisis and its effect on consumer spending can't be ignored.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

The small island where I live is struggling, El Hierro, so come here only for holidays or to retire.

However the other larger islands, although struggling with high unemployment, the tourist trade appears to be booming. I was in Las Palmas for a breaks, over Christmas, last August and last March. I saw customers being turned away from restaurants, because they were so full. Bars were also full, supermarkets and shops full of customers spending money. Unbelievable compared to where I live.

I would suggest that you visit on a fact finding tour, try one or two of the larger islands, Tenerife, Gran Canaria perhaps Lanzarote.


----------



## Tinto (Mar 10, 2013)

Blondieashton said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My husband and i are desperate for a new life abroad. So far we have been researching cyprus but now we have decided to look at other areas. The other choicess could be the canaries or Mallorca.
> 
> ...


Hi BlondieAshton,

No doubt Mallorca is lovely but weather-wise, the Canary Islands are favourable for their year round mild climate. For example, it's still winter here in Tenerife... the Mt Teide (highest mountain of Spain) is snow-capped... yet there are still tourists braving the cold Atlantic Ocean or sun bathing on the beach. Myself, in fact, has just came back from eating an ice cream, wearing only a pair of jeans and t-shirt.

My 2 cents worth re: Tenerife... Yes, it has been affected by the crisis, and unemployment is very high. I have seen many shops being closed but some I did ask myself "why would someone open this kind of shop??"... if you know what i mean. What I am saying is, no doubt there's always an element of risks involved moving to a new place. 

Rental in Tenerife (Puerto de la Cruz- north of the island) in particular is around EUR400-500 for apartment flats. Living expenses is not high. Buying an existing business makes sense as it saves you time of setting the business up and the hassle and the painful paperwork. But worth having a local or friend you can trust to assist you through the process. There are many Germans here in Puerto de la Cruz, if you prefer places with more British, head to the south of the island (Playas de la Americas, Los Cristianos, or Los Gigantes). These places are much touristy and I personally think the north is nicer and greener  But like you indicated re: opening a mini supermarket, perhaps the more touristy the area, the better? But I am sure there are more than a single factor (i.e.: business) to consider when choosing to move to new place, right? 

Therefore, it definitely makes sense to pay the islands of your choice a visit, make contacts, and see which area "pull" you more.

Hope this helps.


----------

